

What We Lose When Film Cameras Change to Digital Ones - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/what-we-lose-when-film-cameras-change-to-digital-ones

======
ggchappell
The problems mentioned here are not really problems with digital cameras, but
rather with the black-box proprietary software that digital video equipment
runs.

Perhaps here is a market that is ripe for disruption.

